# Well, at least they mentioned the book



## JoeStrike (Oct 15, 2017)

- and they ran that very cool Dragonscales photo portrait of Komos...but of course they couldn't run an article about Furry without dropping the "F"-bomb several times (along with a big "weird:" )

http://nypost.com/2017/10/14/inside-the-weird-world-of-the-furry-fetish/

Who knows, maybe it will help sell a few copies to people who want to know all about those fetishes. (Hope they're not disappointed it's only one chapter of the book.)


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 15, 2017)

Since most people that are not in the fandom dont care about the fandom to begin with, I dont think  its going to make a big difference. The Media likes to portray the fandom as some kind of fetish cult, and who can blame them? it surely makes a more interesing story


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 15, 2017)

"Furry fetish" - Oh I freakin hate that term.

This is the furry fandom, not the furry fetish. It's only a fetish if one wants it to be. But back to the article; I doubt it'll make a difference. The entire world already sees us as a great big community of degenerates, and I don't think that will ever change. 

Sorry, I'm feeling rather pessimistic today...


----------

